# ECS - ECS Botanics Holdings



## cytec (1 April 2010)

Hostech ASX (HTC)

I would be interested to hear opinions regarding the potential growth of this stock over 2010/2012. Is this a potential breakout?

I am a current shareholder.


----------



## brendoz (1 April 2010)

*Re: HTC - Hostech*

so would i.

i was advised by a friend to buy them. i researched them and everything i found seemed to be about raising capital. didnt sit well in my guts so i never bought them. 2 weeks later there was a trading halt for the buying of those 3 other companies. since then they have been great!

missed that boat, oh well!


----------



## System (7 January 2015)

On January 7th, 2015, Anittel Group Limited changed its name to Axxis Technology Group Limited.


----------



## System (16 July 2019)

On July 16th, 2019, Axxis Technology Group Limited (AYG) changed its name and ASX code to ECS Botanics Holdings Limited (ECS).


----------



## greggles (7 November 2019)

ECS surging this morning, lifting off a double bottom at 4.1c, after the company announced that its distribution partner Just Foods Australia Pty Ltd has secured the distribution of ECS Botanics 250ml Hemp Oil product into 850 Woolworths stores. ECS expects to dispatch the first order intended for Woolworths stores on 13 January 2020.

Total revenue to be generated from the distribution to Woolworths is uncertain at this time, with no minimum volumes guaranteed. ECS will provide further information with regard to revenue and sales traction as it becomes available.

Good news from ECS to be sure, but with no detail about revenue or sales volume, it is a little hollow. It would be good to know how this deal with affect the company's bottom line.

ECS currently up 43.90% to 5.9c so far today on heavy volume of more than 40 million shares.


----------



## barney (7 November 2019)

greggles said:


> ECS surging this morning … its distribution partner Just Foods Australia Pty Ltd has secured the distribution of ECS Botanics 250ml Hemp Oil product into 850 Woolworths stores.




Noticed this one earlier as well ….. The hemp/cannabis connection is what prompted me to post on ROO … maybe medical marijuana is back on the radar


----------



## peter2 (5 February 2021)

I got lucky with a purchase on ECS today. I liked yesterdays break-out on high volume. Did not expect today's price spike as there's been no news released to the market. I'd be happy selling this if it opens > 0.068 on Mon. However it may open <0.065 as other short term traders, like me grab their profit. I will raise my TS to 0.055 which removes most of the initial risk. 

If there's news I'll re-evaluate my options. 






I'm reluctant to mention such short term trades in a stock thread. I hope others will appreciate the charts, the lines and indicators that I use to frame my setups. Do this 100 times in a year and the capital grows quite quickly.


----------



## peter2 (8 February 2021)

Folllow up on the ECS short term trade.  Placed my sell order at 0.071 but didn't get hit even though it opened at 0.071. Price immediately went down to 0.065 and caught a few nibbles back to 0.068.  I thought that I should remove my sell order because if price comes back up to the open I'd want to hold for more. As it turns out there's a footy game on TV " SuperBowl" and I'm interested in how the old guy, Tom Brady goes. Watched as the Buccaneers scored a touchdown but failed to gain another. 

Back to the office and I hear an email ping that notifies me that ECS has been sold. WTH!  Yep, ECS is now at 0.074, now at 0.076. 
Brady, you owe me. You'd better win today.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

_Hemp food products maker ECS Botanics was on the hunt for cash injection on Thursday morning to complete its acquisition of medicinal cannabis outfit Murray Meds.

The company had Xcel Capital and Sanlam Private Wealth in the market with a $5 million raising, split between a $3 million placement and $2 million one-for-17 rights issue.

New shares under the offer were being offered to funds a*t 5¢ *a share. ECS’ shares last traded at 6¢.

Funds were told that the bulk of the money raised would go towards finalising the acquisition of Murray Meds, a Victoria-based cannabis grower._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 April 2021)

*ECS submits plans for major expansion in Tasmania *

• ECS has submitted plans to the Office of Drug and signed leases with farmers to expand cultivation at its Tasmanian operation by 100 times its current area 
• Expansion lays foundation to become a global leader in regulated medicinal cannabis production and distribution of active pharmaceutical ingredients (API’s) 
• ECS establishing a large scale, low-cost cultivation and processing model - similar to the world leading Tasmanian opium sector


----------



## TechnoCap (14 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *ECS submits plans for major expansion in Tasmania *
> 
> • ECS has submitted plans to the Office of Drug and signed leases with farmers to expand cultivation at its Tasmanian operation by 100 times its current area
> • Expansion lays foundation to become a global leader in regulated medicinal cannabis production and distribution of active pharmaceutical ingredients (API’s)
> • ECS establishing a large scale, low-cost cultivation and processing model - similar to the world leading Tasmanian opium sector



Market response not as exciting as what I expected/hoping for here so far @Dona Ferentes


----------

